# Looks like its going to be a gas !



## turbofrank (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello,
                  Well after quite some time of reading and searching , I was leaning towards a pellet stove insert, but recently changed my mind towards  on a propane gas stove. I currently have a fireplace, used it last winter, doesnt heat the house much,, wife hates it due to the smell and smoke (that what she says ) The fireplace is in my basement (family room) approx 350 sq. feet, but would like to heat the main floor ( 2 story home). I was at a local stove store and the sales men said to stay away from propane if i'm planning on doing some serious heating and saving on my electric bills ( he sells propane/wood/pellet). After numerous conversations with co-workers and neighbors,,, propane is the simplest, easiest way to go. I recently stayed up north at a hotel which had propane fireplace,,, what a charm and beauty,, I was sold on a propane stove. 
                  Now , I want to go with a insert , seeing as the hole for my fireplace is already there. I don't want to cheap out , and end up regreting it later on, so I want a good quality stove. The are numerous make and models out there , but would like to see what people here are using and their feedback. So any suggestions and comments ??? The more the better 
                  Thanks !


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 18, 2011)

You don't say what the (5) pertinent dimensions of your fireplace are:
H & W Front; H & W Rear & Depth...
So it's difficult to suggest anything.
In my 10+ years with these products, there are few that are as reliable 
& can crank out the heat like the ones made in your homeland by Regency...
There are some nicer units & some with more bells and whistles, but the 
Regency gas inserts are built very well, & relatively easy to install & service...
That being said, Heat & Glo had some great Fire Brick units that they redesigned 
with poor results. They're working out the kinks & if they do, they MAY be
as good as the older, standing piloted units.
Jotul has done some redesign for the upcoming year, but I haven't seen the 
new GI 450 yet, so I can't speak to that one.
Hearthstone has a couple of gas inserts, but like the redesigned HnGs, they're
finicky & difficult to service...
They are others out the that those more familiar with will hafta chime in on...
The above opinions are my own & others may disagree with what I said, but 
I'm stickin to them...


----------



## Fsappo (Feb 18, 2011)

Great job going with propane.  You'll be glad you did.  As a Regency dealer, I can agree with Bob and say that they are a pleasure to work with.


----------



## turbofrank (Feb 19, 2011)

as for the dimensions,,, width 28, height 21 1/2 , depth 28 .


----------



## turbofrank (Feb 19, 2011)

also, price wise, what am im looking at for one of these installed and everything.. ? Lets say a regency model gas insert medium size ....


----------



## Install fire 1 (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm in canada and also agree that they are great heaters and a joy to install.

I put in a 150 or so  regency's a year.

I find a plain jane black U32 (medium), installed to be around 3500 bucks with the tax.

HST really added to the price as the dealers paid pst before.

Worked on a 21 year old regency insert a few weeks ago, looked absolutly mint.

Great reliability.


----------



## turbofrank (Feb 19, 2011)

thanks for the info,, looked at the regency,, they have some pretty nice units . Also , , what is the difference between , direct vent and single vent,, if thats what its called ???


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 19, 2011)

Never heard of "single-vent" unless you're referring to "B-Vent."
B-vent is natural draft & uses combustion air from INSIDE your home.
Wind directions & outside air temperatures can affect B-vent appliances...
Direct Vent uses Combustion air from OUTSIDE your home & is less
prone to drafting issue in windy conditions or warmer outside temperatures...


----------



## Fsappo (Feb 19, 2011)

Go direct vent instead of Bvent.  Installed for a U32 would be about $3500 here in Central NY as well, including a liner kit, direct wiring the fan and about 20' of gas line.  Regency does have a sale until the end of the month.


----------



## Install fire 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Depending on the unit you pick, you can get 150, 300 or 600 off until Feb 22.

Go direct vent, much safer as it is sealed from your home, ie: uses outside air for combustion, and won't leak flue gases back into your home. 

The b-vent U31 has a vent safety, but has much more wiring that can be troublesome down the road as it is wired through the on-off switch circuit to the back side of the insert where the draft hood is. (where liner connects).


Good luck.


----------



## turbofrank (Feb 20, 2011)

The u32 insert from regency is something that i would like . I didn't find the sq ft room recommended,,, anyone have a idea ? Also, will a unit like this help out at all in heating the main floor during those cold winter days ? 
I would rather go with a unit and product that has good reviews and feedback and simple , than one of those fancy high tech units.


----------



## turbofrank (Feb 20, 2011)

I was reading on Napoleon Gas stoves......... they have a nice selection , and great efficiency....  the GDI30 is rated at 85%  One of the highest ratings I've seen so far. Any feedbacks  on this manufacturer ?


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 20, 2011)

turbofrank said:
			
		

> The u32 insert from regency is something that i would like . I didn't find the sq ft room recommended,,, anyone have a idea ? Also, will a unit like this help out at all in heating the main floor during those cold winter days ?
> I would rather go with a unit and product that has good reviews and feedback and simple , than one of those fancy high tech units.



The U32 is rated at 32K BTU INPUT & 77% efficiency, so the 
heat OUTPUT will 24.6K BTU. How much area it will heat depends 
upon a number of factors, including insulation. 
In Quebec with R21 walls & R38 ceilings & good windows,
you can heat maybe 750 - 800sf. 
If you have a leaky old farmhouse, maybe 550 - 600sf.
HTH


----------

